# Crackly sound.



## Azazel (Jul 30, 2011)

Yesterday my Audio started distorting randomly and has been doing it ever since (Happens when I watch Videos, listen to music, Gameing), It sound sort of crackly like an old record..it started getting distorted after having my computer one for 30 minutes to an hour. 

Was wondering if anyone knew what this could be due to?
It is not my headphones because I have tried a coupe and it’s the same issue with the front and back ports.


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Jul 30, 2011)

Update drivers


----------



## Azazel (Jul 30, 2011)

I did a scan, said I had the latest.


----------



## hat (Jul 30, 2011)

A scan? Huh? Check the manufacturer's site for drivers.


----------



## Azazel (Jul 30, 2011)

lol I did, 6.10.2.6260 is the latest, nothing new since 2007

http://support.asus.com/Download.aspx?SLanguage=en&m=P5E&p=1&s=22


----------



## AphexDreamer (Jul 30, 2011)

Do you have wireless headphones by chance?


----------



## Azazel (Jul 30, 2011)

nope, both that I tested are Wired.


----------



## scaminatrix (Jul 30, 2011)

I'd try disabling all enhancements in the sound control app. They've given me problems sometimes.


----------



## Azazel (Jul 30, 2011)

sorry late reply, everything is disabled...it also like cuts a little sometimes.


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Jul 30, 2011)

Is it a PCI slot card? or onboard?


----------



## micropage7 (Jul 30, 2011)

first check the connection. the jack, if it plugged but not hold tight it would make noise
bad connector could be too or the cables that connects to the jack kinda loose


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Jul 30, 2011)

^ that


----------



## Azazel (Jul 30, 2011)

Pci


----------



## Azazel (Jul 30, 2011)

micropage7 said:


> first check the connection. the jack, if it plugged but not hold tight it would make noise
> bad connector could be too or the cables that connects to the jack kinda loose


I did all that.


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Jul 30, 2011)

Take it out, boot into windows, remove drivers. Then shut it off and put it back in and install drivers again.


----------



## Azazel (Jul 30, 2011)

ok, Will try that...though it Will have to be tomorow...little late heh.


----------



## Widjaja (Jul 31, 2011)

Something getting hot possibly.
Odd it takes time before it start to get crackly which makes me think of something in your system getting hot.

There were only two time I have had this kind of issue.

1:-Using a Creative sound card
2:-With an old motherboard which I decided I would try out the auto OC features on.
When the NB voltage was too high it would crackle.


----------



## TC-man (Jul 31, 2011)

Azazel said:


> lol I did, 6.10.2.6260 is the latest, nothing new since 2007
> 
> http://support.asus.com/Download.aspx?SLanguage=en&m=P5E&p=1&s=22



Hi,

I am pretty sure that there's a newer driver for the ADI Soundmax 1988B: Driver ver. 6.10.01.6585 (2009.10.21).

You can download it here: http://www.station-drivers.com/page/analog%20device.htm (under "Asus", "AD1986/1988/1989/1882/1984/1884"
 you can find the Windows 2000/xp, Vista, Windows & 32/64bit). 
Or you can get it here (although it's quite slow):ftp://ftp.asus.com.tw/pub/ASUS/misc/audio/

Hope this newer driver can solve your problem with the sound.


----------



## erixx (Jul 31, 2011)

happens when overclocking, right?

I have it during cutscenes in Crysis 2 when the 'boss' speaks.. because it tunes down... It is hard to get rid of it, as it is random, unless you run it all at stock speed....


----------



## Azazel (Jul 31, 2011)

I am downloading the drivers TC sent me and see how it goes.

I don’t know I don’t have anything OC expect for my Processor, my computer does get a little hot but nothing more than usual.


----------



## Azazel (Jul 31, 2011)

The driver did not install properly, I got a BSOD as I was restarting after installing.


----------



## Azazel (Jul 31, 2011)

btw, the Soundcard itself is not crackly...just the Audio.


----------



## scaminatrix (Jul 31, 2011)

Azazel said:


> btw, the Soundcard itself is not crackly...just the Audio.



EMI? 
Have you changed any cables recently? 
Started using a different HDMI/DVI/VGA cable? 
Got a new ethernet cable? 
Anything changed recently? 
New router? 
Anything.


----------



## Azazel (Jul 31, 2011)

Nope nothing new, I only noticed it after ending a Skype call a couple days ago...at first I thought it was my headphones but the same thing happened with my other headset.


----------



## scaminatrix (Jul 31, 2011)

I think Widjaja's on the right tip then. I think it's something internal.

These are the steps I would take:

Reset CPU to stock speeds.
If that doesn't work, change the slot your sound card is in.
If that doesn't work, re-install OS for the lols (and to rule out software problems )
If that doesn't work, remove sound card and revert to onboard.


----------



## Azazel (Jul 31, 2011)

the motherboard does not come with onboard  the Supreme FXII is the Stock soundcard that comes with the MOBO though. 

Re-isntall the OS again T.T


----------



## TC-man (Jul 31, 2011)

Sorry that the driver didn't work out and even caused bsod.

And there's nothing wrong with the PC speaker itself? Can you for example test the PC speaker by plugging in a mp3 player etc and hear if there's crackling sound when playing back some music? Or the soundcard went bad? Look whether there are bulging capacitors (because of heat?) on the soundcard. If this is the case then the bulging capacitors are causing the crackling sound. Perhaps it's time to upgrade to a new soundcard. I heard that the Asus Xonar DS (which is perhaps the cheapest model out of the Xonar soundcard series) is really good for its price, especially when it still makes use of a genuine C-Media Oxygen HD soundchip, i.e. better than any X-fi Xtreme audio (which does not even have the real X-fi soundchip; it's a Audigy Se in disguise with X-fi software) or onboard soundcards, although the Realtek ALC889 is quite good in terms of onboard sound.

Anyway, this may sound crazy, but clearing cmos/bios may fix the crackling sound (if it's not the bulging capacitors or defective speakers), especially when/if the issue has something to do with the motherboard. I have fixed some crazy issues with a nForce 3 motherboard in the past, from no sound to network adapter stopped working.


----------

